# Fernandina Beach Rib Cookoff (Fernandina Beach, FL) March 15th



## dougmays

I'll be heading up to Fernandina Beach for there yearly Rib cookoff in 2 weeks! This will be a fun event to narrow our focus on just Ribs (Spares AND Babybacks) as well as the optional Chicken competition. Also no vending so this will just be a fun event and with less stress.

If your in the area come check us out and we'll shoot the poo for a bit! 

More to come...


----------



## JckDanls 07

knock em dead, Doug...  "YOU CAN DEW IT" ...   good luck and send pics ....


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> knock em dead, Doug... "YOU CAN DEW IT" ... good luck and send pics ....


Thanks Keith! If you want to make the trip up i'll have some food waiting for ya :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

and I know it will be some of the finest food a person could eat....   thanks anyways...  going to Daytona next weekend and then gonna try and get a trip in over to Port St Lucie to see the grandson in some spring training before going to N FL....  weekends will be tied up for a month or so...  but like I say..  kick ass and take names later.... :biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

LOL Ten4!


----------



## sushitampa

Good luck Doug! Damn good reason to cook out near the water, take some pics!


----------



## dougmays

Yea i'm not sure where exactly the venue is but it its on the water that'll be even better!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I live in Jacksonville, maybe we can sneak up there for a few hours.  Good luck to ya.


----------



## dougmays

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I live in Jacksonville, maybe we can sneak up there for a few hours.  Good luck to ya.


Come by and say hey! and thanks!

look for our fancy new banner and frontage :)













1535736_255392674627242_455829010_n.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## savannahsmoker

Ran down to the event last year and it was moved.  Missed it.

Do you have an address where it will be located??


----------



## dougmays

it doesnt say an address, only says "main beach park"...but I just emailed the event director asking for a physical address because i am not familiar with Fernandina Beach at all. I'll let you know as soon as i do


----------



## dougmays

From the organizer....

_"The event is held at Main Beach Park, 25 Tarpon Ave. If you are coming from I-95, take exit 373 East and head onto Amelia Island. Once you go over the bridge, continue on SR 200/AIA until you reach Atlantic Avenue. You will take a right onto Atlantic Avenue and head east until you reach Tarpon Ave. (the left right after Fort Clinch St. Park). Take that left and the event site will be about ¼ mile on the right."_


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Hey, pretty sure the wife and I (maybe a kid or two as well) are going make the trip up for a little while.

Question....... I see the turn in is at 11-11:30-12.  What would be the best time to come and stop by?  I don't want to come when you guys are busy but I'm not getting there at 8 a/m either.

I suspect it would be after turn-in and before awards?

Doug


----------



## JckDanls 07

as soon as he drops off the last turn in.. he'll be ready for a beer and a shot .....:biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> as soon as he drops off the last turn in.. he'll be ready for a beer and a shot .....


10-4 on that! haha!

Yea anytime after noon is cool. if you wanna come early and see how we do the turn ins your welcome to come and watch. But we'll be settling down and enjoying ourselves after noon and till the awards ceremony 

looking forward to meeting ya!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

It was good to meet ya.  Nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## dougmays

JaxRmrJmr said:


> It was good to meet ya.  Nice to put a face with a name.


It was nice to meet you as well Doug! Wish you could have tried some of the competition food before i had to haul it off to the tent. 

Competition was nice, great setup by the beach! I think we made some of the best ribs we've ever cooked for competition, unfortunately to our dismay the judges didn't agree. We placed right in the middle of the pack which i guess could have been worse. 

Biggest disappointment was chicken which we got dead last! I'm really hoping there are comments because the scores i saw posted when we were all hovered over the computer were remarkably lower then even the person ahead of me. The only explanation i can think of is a disqualification or something, but i double checked temps and each piece was well above 165, clear juices flowed and no blood in the samples pieces we ate. Nice smoker color and taste. Really disappointed in that. 

They said that even thought this wasnt a sanctioned event, 75% of the judges were sanctioned FBA judges and i guess the rest were celebrity judges. The thought keeps going through my head that maybe by chance i got 5 judges that were not familiar with BBQ and saw the smoke coloration in the chicken meat and they thought that pinkness meant it wasn't cooked properly. but maybe i'm just making excuses.

But i would do this event again! We also got some good feedback on some of the sauces we sold and added new "friends" to our facebook page haha!


----------



## dougmays

Here are some pictures! Let me know your thoughts on the meat turn-ins. Just a note: this competition didn't factor in Presentation. So boxes aren't as pretty as we normally do.

About 9am getting, ribs have been cooking and getting ready for the chaos :)













photo 1.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






Our setup! The Tarp company sent me the wrong size tarp so i had to "patch" it up with our banner













photo 2.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






Sold some of our goods to pay for travel costs :) 













photo 4.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






New addition to the team...Mr. Pigglesworth













photo 5.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






Taking a peak at the Spares













photo 1.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






Chicken Turn in













photo 4.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 5.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






Had some really good receding of the bones on the Spares!













photo 1.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






Come on, these aren't in the top 20?? ;)













photo 2.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 5.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 1.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






My friend brought her kids and this little guy especially loved all the BBQ!













photo 4.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014






decent smoke penetration on the baby backs













photo 2.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 1.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07

well... If I could taste them I could tell ya..  :biggrin:

as far as pictures go..  Ribs ...that's an awful lot of pullback....  a little to done maybe ?  
                                         Chicken ... I'm not a big fan of the thigh...  don't really have a comment for them 


But anyways ...  I'm sure y'all had a blast... and the PIT area sure is shaping up (looks good) ....  glad to hear ya supplemented your trip with some sales...  Thumbs Up


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I didn't think about that while we were talking, but a DQ on chicken had to be what landed you that low.


----------



## dougmays

Keith that was my first thought when i saw the pullback..."ugh i left them in the wrap to long!". But honestly they were not dry, not tough. I even had robbie do a bite test so i could see how a judge would be seeing it and it was right on point, the meat pulled away easily and it left a nice bite/teeth mark.

I sat down and really looked at the scores and we acutally scored pretty well over all we just had 1 and 2 judges that for whatever reason didnt like them and those scores really hurt the overall. But i'm still new at this and learning the competition stuff so i dont expect to win everytime...but once sure would be nice ;)

Here are my scores below. All scores out of 30 points. The last 2 numbers are the Totals and Ranking

*Baby Backs*













Screen Shot 2014-03-18 at 8.30.02 PM.png



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2014






*Spare Ribs*













Screen Shot 2014-03-18 at 8.30.24 PM.png



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2014






*Chicken*













Screen Shot 2014-03-18 at 8.30.46 PM.png



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2014


----------



## djsmokesupreme

The 8th Annual Fernandina Rib Cook-Off is sceduled for the weekend of March 12th.  Does anyone have a link to the registration website?


----------



## dougmays

Mornin' @djsmokesupreme  ....i was actually looking through the FBA contests calendar late last week and noticed a Battle of the Beach BBQ & Blues in Fernandina in June, and didnt see the Rib Cookoff so m assumption was that they replaced this one with the Rib Cookoff. But i could be wrong?

Here is the application for the one on June 11th. http://fbabbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/BOB-Packet.pdf. I did think it was kind of pricy at ~$65 per category entry fee

I was interested because there is also a steak cookoff that Friday night as an additional one. If you find information on the Rib Cookoff let me know!


----------



## djsmokesupreme

They're running both.  The only place I could find info about the rib cook-off was on their FB page . Unfortunately, I can't make it, but I'm going to try for June.  Thanks for the info.


----------

